# 'Silver and the quest for perfection'



## Radlin (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi guys,

The long and short of it is some advice of a Sealant please. As I explained a tad in my intro thread I've pretty much been there and done it with allot of the more commercially available products AG, Meg's etc and my most recent cleaning/detailing finishing (after cleaning) comprised of Meg's #7 show glaze, and NXT 2, regularily topped with Meg's UQW.

Anyways, I've so far not been able to achieve that 'bling' factor for example I reckon my car is pretty clean, but when parked next to Joe Blogg's silver car with a quick slapping of turtle wax do I find the difference to be that much different even considering the amount of time I put in?..... no.

I'm in the process of claying as the horizontal surfaces in particular were showing the need and have bought some VP Speed Polish which seems pretty good. But where do I go now for sealant/wax. I've read, re-read, read some more and so on about the differences say between synthetics/Carnuaba's and their relative finishes and would have to say personally to my eye I find the Carnuaba's take some of the 'bling' from the met and I prefer the more glass look. With this in mind I guess therefore I'm looking at sealants so which one? Alike everyone I want the best bling for my £'s so don't want to be spending vast amounts of money, nor do I want to buy umpteen products only to try them once, not be impressed and leave them in the garage....

Reading the advice on the forum I'm swaying between FK1000p, Coli (not sure which one), Zaino or Poorboys and maybe, just maybe a glaze.

So bearing in mind the finish I'm looking for i.e. the blingiest/shinyiest 300c could you all's prap's point me in the right direction. And, a big and I know but if there's anyone local'ish i.e. Wiltshire way that has a descent range of products and would be happy to let me try a few it would be well appreciated.

As a footnote... I don't have a d/a am really thinking about one but am trying to do as much as I can by hand.

heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp

http://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z346/radlin/SAM_0093.jpg


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm using Wolfs body wrap on my silver Golf. It's the only lsp I've used that's made a noticeable difference.


----------



## Will ST (May 27, 2007)

Hi Radlin,

I have a pretty similar problem with a silver Passat, hours of work and to be honest it is very difficult at times to see the rewards.

I personally have found more was gained from the prep work with a mixture of Megs 83 and Menz 203s by a DA.

I tried Megs 16 which gave a nice finish and fantastic beading but just not there.

Presently got FK1000p which gives a more clinical sharper look which I think suits silver cars better.

However with a nice car like yours you'll have the heads turning regardless 

Will


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

On silver WERKSTAT always comes out on top from Polished Bliss mate.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Silver is difficult but I'd take a sealant.

CarPro Reload
Zaino Z2
SN Hybrid
Prima Epic

All products which have produced an awesome shine on my silver.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

probably over 95% of the finish you get comes from the polishing stage, last stage products don't add THAT much to the finish. if you take a detailed car done by the likes of KDS etc and see it after polishing, and then after wax or sealant, you'd struggle to tell the difference.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Spoony said:


> Silver is difficult but I'd take a sealant.
> 
> CarPro Reload
> Zaino Z2
> ...


+1 on the Zaino mate. Z2 followed by Z6 finish with Z8


----------



## Radlin (Aug 18, 2011)

E21_ross said:


> probably over 95% of the finish you get comes from the polishing stage, last stage products don't add THAT much to the finish. if you take a detailed car done by the likes of KDS etc and see it after polishing, and then after wax or sealant, you'd struggle to tell the difference.


This makes real sense as I've just got in after yet another day of claying and polishing (not together, I was doing a couple of panels at a time cus of the weather). I would say almost 2 days to clay and polish, and in my humble opinion I wouldn't say it was bad in the first place.

I'm knackered.......... 

Still have to say that the VP fast polish does seem to have an edge over polishes I've used thus far and would say at this stage the depth is better than before the marathon clay & polish (Oh I wish I had a C1).

Trouble is now I'm stuck.... rain tomorrow, bare polish at the mo... do I wip a coat of NXT on quick until I sort out what sealant to use, or will the polish hold up to the weather for a couple of days?

So, so far majority seems to be Zaino. Had a quick look and Z2 seems to be a combi Polish / Seal? also it seems on the pricy side, I guess the bottle will 'go around the block' a few times? Also I guess it'll be OK straight over the VP Speed Polish or should I clean with AP cleaner or paint cleaner before use?

Any need or any benefit from a glaze in between? I've used Meg's #7 show car glaze which I've found good, but my concern is a) mixing to many products and b) If I'm going for clarity/shine can things like the #7 'tint' slightly the colour being brown in colour?

Hardest thing'll be to source Zaino.... anyone know of anyone who maybe can over a 'trial size'? or a supplier in Wiltshire?

Thanks in anticipation... I know there's a few questions there but, well I am a nooooooooooob...... doh


----------



## Radlin (Aug 18, 2011)

Reading more on the Z2, seems a bit of a work up with the ZFX which also more than doubles the price.

Don't think I'm ready to go there yet....... next best alternative?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Werkstat acrylic jett trigger.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

If its a cold metal look your after with good durability and cost effective try Collinte 845 liquid insulator wax. You barley need any. Apply's easily, removes nicely and looks glassy plus you can use it on the wheels as a wheel sealant. Also, 476s is another from Collinite that looks nice and is very durable. For a real wet look it has to be machine prep and Zaino. Very impressed by how that combination works on silver. Lastly, Dodo Juice supernatural hybrid would look great on silver.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Have to hugely recommend the Werkstat acrylic jett trigger myself for my silver. Went for it after a Polished Bliss recmomendation. Very easy to use and brings out the flake pop very nicely. I do sometimes think its hard to tell for your own car as you have seen it all the way through and not from to dirty to clean if you get my meaning. 

The prep is imporatant though so if you are doing it by hand and lay a glaze down etc then don't use the primer which can come with the jet (like the kit from polished bliss) as this will just strip the glaze etc off as it is a paint cleaner in itself. Plus if you do use it put at least three coats on of the Jett to make it really work. Then every month or two, top up with the detailer spray you can get or even use the Megs UQW you normally use and this will help the protection last longer. Sealents do last onger then a wax so are often good for winter times but its up to yourself.

I would leave you car with just the polish at moment as you should always put a sealent on first and then wax, of your choose as the sealent "sticks" to your paint work better. It will be fine for a few days but it is always better to polish and seal as soon as possible as I am sure you are aware.

I used it myself about march time and kind of getting bored so going to be adding a layer of wax on top just for the fun of it and see what difference it makes. Probably a waste of time as I won't be claying etc as I don't want to be stripping the sealent off. Very lazy I know but all part of learning.

Either way enjoy


----------



## Radlin (Aug 18, 2011)

My pref with all the advice is the Zaino, but its getting hold of the stuff and also the thing with the ZFX which takes it to almost £40.

Stuck in the back of beyond county of Wiltshire about the only stuff I can get hold of locally is Poor Boys... what's their EXP Sealant like maybe with some White Diamond? 

Anyone within 40 mile of me that's got Zaino or Werkstat?


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

White diamond is a favourite of mine and I use the Black Hole for my Dad's car which is a dark colour (although it makes no difference which glaze you can use). The EXP sealent is also excellent and will go quiet nicely over the glaze and should give you a good flake pop. Maybe a couple of goes over with the glaze and then use you sealent. (Use the normal EXP sealent not the one with the added carnauba) 

Put a couple of layers of the sealent to help bring out the gloss etc. and then top up when you feel its needed with the sealent or any other wax.


----------



## Radlin (Aug 18, 2011)

With exception of Blackhole, not much else of PB's stuff seems to get recommended much?....... we're getting there though, flake pop is on my list of what I wanna see out of what ever I use.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Gtechniq C2 is great on silver but I'm currently using BH Finis over Cleanser Polish. Very pleased with the results and the beading/sheeting is superb too.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Big believer in the Poor boys range especially there microfibres. I also use their wheel sealent, which works brilliantly for some time if you put two or three coats on. I also like there Natty paste wax as it's cheap enough to practice with and beads water very nicely after a couple of coats. Can't go wrong with the price of there products really.


----------



## Radlin (Aug 18, 2011)

Natty's paste wax is Carnuaba based though?


----------



## Reggie-Z4 (Mar 7, 2011)

I've been having the same issue with the wife's silver freelander. Quite like, CG EZ Creme, followed by CG blacklight and Z8......


----------



## Radlin (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the pic's. What sealer/wax are you using though? didn't notice any in your line up


----------



## Reggie-Z4 (Mar 7, 2011)

EZ creme, blacklight and Z8 over the top. the bonnet got supernatural instead of the blacklight, but struggle to see an improvement. The glaze is the key IMHO...


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Carnauba is what you want in a wax as it's duarable and leaves a high gloss finish. though be aware of any wax stating its 100% carnauba as this will be too hard to actually apply. The EXP with the added carnauba is best for darker, solid colours as it does not give very good flake pop.


----------



## Radlin (Aug 18, 2011)

Sorry Reggie, mis read or missed where you said blacklight


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Have you thought about the Carlack range? They are very similar to the Werkstat products and reasonably priced for your "bling for your buck". They give great flake pop on silver and light metallics.

Start off with Carlack NSC for your prep, topped off with a few coats of Carlack LLS. You can keep this topped up with Sonus Acrylic Glanz.

The beauty of this system is the time you save. Apply the NSC, then apply the first coat of LLS and buff them both off together, cutting out one of the processes.

Here's a link to the products:
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/carlack-sealant-kit/prod_358.html

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/sonus-acrylic-glanz/prod_77.html


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

I used to have a silver car and the best wet liquid like finish was with bilt hamber autobalm. Nothing I tried came close to it.


----------



## Radlin (Aug 18, 2011)

^^ Ahh a Saab owner.... never had the same prob's with my Red 95 Aero... Red is the best colour of all IMO


----------



## Radlin (Aug 18, 2011)

The Carlack looks interesting


----------



## Crash7 (Jun 23, 2011)

Zaino ZAIO on a tri-foam pad followed by Z2. 

After a few coats of Z2 the depth and gloss of my paint has really improved!


----------



## Radlin (Aug 18, 2011)

Zaino again, so far I'm Zaino then Werkstat, but wow we're looking at nearly 40 quid:doublesho


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Can't comment on the zaino but the £40 of werkstat will last you ages and ages, I used about 8 sprays of the acrylic jett trigger to do a mk3 mundano.


----------



## zimtimtim (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a silver Vw Bora I use dodo SN and colli 476 with 2 layers of each and I get good result. But as the op said when you park next to Joe bloggs you want your car to show off just what work has gone into it. 

I'd like to try wolfs body wrap some time.


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm currently using Carlack NSC topped with Collie 845, and parked next to another silver car, I can say mine deffo has a 'cleaner/brighter' look . Have you tried Iron X /or other equivalant ? after applied to my car, it seemed to make a difference


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Wolf's Body Wrap.




























Shiny, repelss water & its durable :thumb:

If it gets white too shine, silver being darker will be a breeze :thumb:


----------



## Radlin (Aug 18, 2011)

That Wolf's looks amazing and the beading. Price wise being one product instead of two or three like the others makes it appealing.

Anyone use this on a Silver?

What to do............ so many products, gosh I need some demo stuff.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Wolfs Body Wrap


P1030785 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1030783 by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## Radlin (Aug 18, 2011)

^^ great pic's.... this looks tempting. Russ have you used Zaino & Wekstat and if so how do you reckon this compares?

Also, it looks like just one product i.e. the Body Wrap I guess it just goes on after the prep/polish?

How do people rate Meg's UQW for a regular top up product? I like it as it goes on pretty much anything and is quick. Don't know though if when you're into Zaino, Werkstat & Wolf's territory if it would negatively affect.


----------



## Reggie-Z4 (Mar 7, 2011)

I have UQW, but only top up mine with V7 or Z8. 

But I don't have wolfs on mine and understood that it didn't need topups??

I may be tempted to use UQW as my LSP this week....


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Radlin said:


> ^^ great pic's.... this looks tempting. Russ have you used Zaino & Wekstat and if so how do you reckon this compares?
> 
> Also, it looks like just one product i.e. the Body Wrap I guess it just goes on after the prep/polish?
> 
> How do people rate Meg's UQW for a regular top up product? I like it as it goes on pretty much anything and is quick. Don't know though if when you're into Zaino, Werkstat & Wolf's territory if it would negatively affect.


Cheers.

Yep, I've used all three extensively.

The good thing about Wolf's, is that it just needs an IPA wipedown as prep, one layer of BW, and you're done.

Ideally, to get the best out of the other systems, you have to use the relevant prep product, then ideally build up a number of layers. Also, whilst they can bead well, BW is better, tighter, and more wax-like, which I personally prefer.

Maintenance wise, Wolf do a Nano QD, designed to be used with BW - they do a shampoo too, but I've not used them yet, if I'm honest.

If I had a silver car, and all three ranges in front of me, I'd reach for the Wolf stuff, without doubt. As suggested above, it does 'something' to the finish, which no other products I've used do (and I've used a LOT!)


----------



## GSchneider (Jul 11, 2011)

I have a silver 2008 civic type R and got some really good results with EZ Creme glaze and then some Jetseal 109. The car was fully machine polished before hand.


















Pictures are not super awesome but I am not useful with a camera lol


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I've struggled to find a product that really works well with silver, I've used Zymol Creame on my car and even though it isn't hugely glossy it's definitely deepened the colour and given it a really nice steely metallic look in certain lights which really brings out the curves and creases.


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

I just bought a silver car, the products I've got to use are srp, ez creme and colli 915.
Should I change 915 for something else? If so what would be better


----------



## Radlin (Aug 18, 2011)

^^ I'm still struggling with this. Spent a day or so researching sealant info on in particular Zaino, Werkstatt & Carlack (same thing but cheaper) & Body Wrap.

Swinging now between Carlack & Body Wrap although the permenance/difficulty to remove of the Body Warp concerns me a bit. Zaino stuff is just too dear time you add up all the products you need.

IMO Steve I don't like nuba based products such as your colli (on silver) as for me it takes out the sharpness and 'bling'


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

I will try colli out then if not happy with look I'll go got Jeffs werskat


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Radlin said:


> ^^ I'm still struggling with this. Spent a day or so researching sealant info on in particular Zaino, Werkstatt & Carlack (same thing but cheaper) & Body Wrap.
> 
> Swinging now between Carlack & Body Wrap although the permenance/difficulty to remove of the Body Warp concerns me a bit. Zaino stuff is just too dear time you add up all the products you need.
> 
> IMO Steve I don't like nuba based products such as your colli (on silver) as for me it takes out the sharpness and 'bling'


Body Wrap, applied correctly, is one of the easiest LSP's to remove... just put it on thinner than you think you should... it simply wipes off after 15-30 mins.

If you want absolute ease of use, from a sealant, then try Menzerna Powerlock or Blackfire AFPP

This is wearing Powerlock:


P1050790 by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## Radlin (Aug 18, 2011)

From what I've read your Werkstatt will be better than the colli (with the Carnuaba) on silver


----------



## Radlin (Aug 18, 2011)

> Body Wrap, applied correctly, is one of the easiest LSP's to remove... just put it on thinner than you think you should... it simply wipes off after 15-30 mins.


did I not read somewhere it needs machine polishing off? and cleansers/IPA etc. etc. will hardly touch it?


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

RussZS said:


> Body Wrap, applied correctly, is one of the easiest LSP's to remove... just put it on thinner than you think you should... it simply wipes off after 15-30 mins.
> 
> If you want absolute ease of use, from a sealant, then try Menzerna Powerlock or Blackfire AFPP
> 
> ...


Never seen any better reflection shots than yours Russ, stunning mate, if only on my type r civic, I've tried a few waxes as my lsp but really gearing towards sealants now


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Radlin said:


> did I not read somewhere it needs machine polishing off? and cleansers/IPA etc. etc. will hardly touch it?


Remove as in buff off. Not remove completely.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That's if you want to fully remove it to put something else down, soon after applying it, after it has fully cured.

In reality, it will be relatively easily removed with a paint cleanser after 3 months or so I'd imagine. I doubt you'd want to fully remove it a week after applying it, so I woudln't read too much into that which you have read.

Initial application and removal is very, very easy


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

Is it a stand alone product or can srp and ez creme b used before it


----------



## Radlin (Aug 18, 2011)

hmm........... my trouble is every so often I like using different things in the search for perfection.... :wall: i.e. the something else may always be better than what you're using syndrome.

I was worrying a tad that when the inevitable happens and I change product later I'd have compatibility prob's not being able to remove the BW.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

stevept said:


> Is it a stand alone product or can srp and ez creme b used before it


It should be used on 'clean' paint, so nothing like SRP or EZ before it, as it will simply remove them, or not bond properly to your paint.

Ideally, machine polish, IPA, then BW.


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

What polish would be suitable


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

RussZS said:


> It should be used on 'clean' paint, so nothing like SRP or EZ before it, as it will simply remove them, or not bond properly to your paint.
> 
> Ideally, machine polish, IPA, then BW.


Yes I fully snow foam, rinse, 2bm, clay, ironx, use da with finishing pads and finishing polish as I'm swirl free, ipa wipe down, then maybe lime prime lite as a pre wax cleanser then onto my colly 915. Thinking of going from ipa straight to wolfs body wrap. What do you reckon. I do have a nice finish but will I get anything extra out of wolfs over colly or should I say sealant opposed to wax, cheers russ


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

wanner69 said:


> Yes I fully snow foam, rinse, 2bm, clay, ironx, use da with finishing pads and finishing polish as I'm swirl free, ipa wipe down, then maybe lime prime lite as a pre wax cleanser then onto my colly 915. Thinking of going from ipa straight to wolfs body wrap. What do you reckon. I do have a nice finish but will I get anything extra out of wolfs over colly or should I say sealant opposed to wax, cheers russ


The beading won't last quite as long, but on a lighter coloured car, I'd definitely go for IPA then Wolf's over Colli


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

RussZS said:


> The beading won't last quite as long, but on a lighter coloured car, I'd definitely go for IPA then Wolf's over Colli


Looks like I may be buying more stuff then, I've heard great reviews about bw but then there's gtecniq, I used to be a normal car owner/cleaner until I joined here 1 year ago, now I'm obsessed and skint, I've even got a kestrel da and a 3m rotary which ain't been out the box yet,but gotta have it lol oh and I'm 42. Mid life crisis I guess


----------



## Radlin (Aug 18, 2011)

Apologies if this is a dumb question..... but why buy the Werkstatt sealant when you can buy the Carlack sealant (which are the same I've read) for way less.... Am I missing something or are you just paying more as its been shipped to the states and returned in pretty packaging?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The Werkstat is a spray sealant though - very quick and easy to get down a layer, where as Carlack LLS is a liquid sealant, and can be a tricky bugger to remove, if put on too thick.

Werkstat, you pay for the ease of use, and the formula is slightly tweaked.


----------



## Radlin (Aug 18, 2011)

Which is the 3rd product that they say is the same i.e. Werkstatt, Carlack and ..... (is it Sonus?)


----------



## Radlin (Aug 18, 2011)

^^ please ignore.... its Klasse.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The Sonus products are similar too though - Acrylic Glanz for example, is said to be very closely related to Acrylic Jett Trigger...


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=222562&highlight=Obsessed

Wolf wrap and Collinite 476 did work well. Still looks great.

I've used Werkstat system on my other silver vehicles - does look good. But I prefer the wolf wrap.

All in the prep though...


----------



## Radlin (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice thread/pic's has the merc much flake?

Agree about the prep, am wondering now if ther VP fast polish I used after claying, cleansing is going to be good enough for the sealant I choose. Don't have a d/a so am a bit restricted on product.


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

are they any other good waxs or selants for silver cars.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Menz Powerlock, Blackfire AFPP, R222 wax, Collinite 845, Duragloss 111... 

What's wrong with the ones already suggested?

The difference is marginal on silver anyway, no need to over think it too much...


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

nothing buddy, always good to know what else is out there


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Defo Wolf or Zaino or Werkstat would be top of my list.


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

think im gonna go with werskatt trigger, where is best ;place to buy it


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

Has to be polishedbliss.co.uk


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Make sure you get the bundle - you really need the Prime as a base:

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/werkstat-acrylic-kit-cat1.html


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

so it wouldnt work as good with srp and ez creme


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It would be okay but a lot of the protection comes from Prime as a base. 

Jetseal is a good choice if you're set on EZ Creme


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

with jet seal could i add a layer off colli for winter then just 2 layers of jetseal for summer


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

There has to be only one answer.. 
Zaino Z2 Pro is simply the best there is it is bling in a bottle. Try it simple to apply with the ZFX accelerator multiple coats can be applied in a day job done!


----------



## Radlin (Aug 18, 2011)

^^ was looking at it Ronnie, but cost wise, time you add the ZFX its way more than Carlack/Werkstatt/Body Wrap. I know you pay for what you get, but from what people say the others seem to stack up to Zaino


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

Zymol Titanium give a good look on silver , plus the beading is great


----------



## Radlin (Aug 18, 2011)

After trying a few things today courtesy of Mr Face (a huge big thank you to you) I've settled (for now anyway) on the Werkstatt kit which produced fantastic results along with Prima Amigo/Menz Power Lock.

Will be looking forward to seeing some beading in the forthcoming rain.


----------



## Radlin (Aug 18, 2011)

Reflection using Wekstatt....


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Jetseal over Ezcreme glaze with good prep is an absolute winner , very little has touched it for me when working on silver and silver/whites and pearl whites.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

I use Carlack twins at the moment and I'm not totally satisfied.
What do you all think one of these combos?

Carlack NSC
Chemical Guy’s EZ Creme Glaze
Blackfire Wet Diamond

Carlack NSC
The Detail Shoppe Wet Glaze 2.0
Blackfire Wet Diamond

Carlack NSC
Chemical Guy’s EZ Creme Glaze
Blackfire Wet Diamond
BH Finiswax

:driver:


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Wet Diamond won't like a wax on top of it - it uses a different polymer type so if you want to put a wax on top of Wet Diamond (aka All Finish Paint Protection) it has to be Blackfire Midnight Sun - not a problem as it's excellent! 

On silver, I'd go with Werkstat. Or maybe Auto Finesse Tough Coat.


----------

